# Loss of appetite



## Optical (Mar 17, 2011)

My boozer has suddenly lost his appetite, I tried every food, wet, dry, cat , human food but it seems like he doesn't want to eat at all. He is not vomiting for has loose tool, Neither there is any changes in is environment so I really don't know what to do next. 

He seems happy too, and playing a lot. He is really active, just not eating at all. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

For one thing - do NOT feed cat food. Even if he develops a taste for it. It is not good for dogs.

Is he eating anything? If he's not eating at all, I would take him to the vet rright away.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

How long has this been going on?
I'm one who likes to get to the bottom of things quickly so if it were me I'd get him to the vet.. get full blood panel done to see if it shows anything going on behind the scenes, and be sure he's at least well hydrated.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> For one thing - do NOT feed cat food. Even if he develops a taste for it. It is not good for dogs.
> 
> Is he eating anything? If he's not eating at all, I would take him to the vet *rright* away.


OOPS - should be *right* away, I agree with Terry.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Is he not eating AT ALL???

I know that some maltese are picky eaters. Sounds like me (a creature with very little appetite). I am not sick, I just don't have an appetite that makes me eat so much. I can somehow relate to my malts *somedays*, especially Crystal. There comes some days where she just eats way too little from her own malt food (I wouldn't give the malts Romeo's cat food; also, some human food can be harmful for them). That said, Crystal isn't sick either. She just doesn't eat her food as much, mainly because she is a picky eater in general who tends to get bored from her food sometimes. 

With little info about Boozer, I don't know what it your little one's case. Not eating at all? I would take him to the vet sooner rather than later for the tests that were suggested above. Knowing that his behavior are still the same otherwise (playing, being active, looking happy...etc) is comforting, but I would still take him just to be safe, especially since it is the first time you encounter this in his appetite.

All the best


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I too, would take your baby to the vet. It could be all the change in foods, which is fixable, but I would feel so much better, if I were you, to have some blood work done.
He's not vomitting, nor loose stools? Is he drinking water? Bless his heart, how long has he not been eating?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry your Boozer isn't eating as usual. He could have a toothache, an earache or gas on his tummy. Usually a sign of tummy problems is if they sit up when usually they lay down, has been true of my babies occasionally.

Sometimes they just have an irritable tummy, Malanta or something similar can help, as suggested by my vet.

If this is just one day, not so worrisome, but if continues, time to find out why, they are small, so this can cause big problems very fast.

I keep vet product, Endosorb Suspension in the frig for times like that or upset tummy, vomiting, diarrhea.


----------

